# 2/9/2007



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Stacking this morning....

Now this is all the snow from a 40' x 20' DRIVEWAY... the pile is like 20+ feet long with a similar pile on the other side of the drive way



















Since Sunday we have gotten over 2 feet of snow...


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Frozen001;367813 said:


> Stacking this morning....
> 
> Now this is all the snow from a 40' x 20' DRIVEWAY... the pile is like 20+ feet long with a similar pile on the other side of the drive way
> 
> Since Sunday we have gotten over 2 feet of snow...


Can I come over and play?

Looks like fun. Hope you are making a good $$$$$$$ off it.


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

i would have killed myself by know if i lived out there:waving: when have you got to sleep?


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

TRUE TURF LAWN;367916 said:


> i would have killed myself by know if i lived out there:waving: when have you got to sleep?


Where I am it has only been coming in like 4+ inch waves so there has been plenty of time to keep up between waves. North of me is a different story... I think I would have been dead by now...

I just noticed I dented my passenger side door... :crying:


----------

